# sexing crested gecko???????



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

hi im not sure if this one of my crested geckos is old enough to be sexed yet. but hear is some pictures:

right could people tell me what sex you think my crested gecko is:::



















thanks very much...


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

how old is he/she? if its an adult then its a girl but if its alot younger you might have to wait for someone more experienced to tell you.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*crested gecko*

hi well he/she is around 7-8 moths old...

what do people think??

thanks very much


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

can you get closer pic of the scales in between the 2 back legs:2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

You need to get a very clear close up picture of its underneath, same style as the second picture, but closer and more in focus. What weight is the crestie?

I know that they can suddenly "drop" at ages older than your one, so you really need to check for pores to be sure.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*picture*

ok then i will try and get a close up and clear pic like the second 1..


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

hi i think it a girl cause it has not got ne balls and i had to sex lots of reptiles when i work in a rep shop and if it was a boy you would see the balls k mate if you need ne help then just ask


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*right*

hi i cannot seem to get a better picture as them seem to come out blury.
what age would a male develop the buldge at??

as i really hope its a female.


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

they can develope a bulge at any time,ive had some get a bulge at 7-8 months then others at nearly a year.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

bubba-dean said:


> hi i think it a girl cause it has not got ne balls and i had to sex lots of reptiles when i work in a rep shop and if it was a boy you would see the balls k mate if you need ne help then just ask


Well, the "balls" can appear much later in cresties, as late as a year old, so its not an accurate way of sexing younger animals...



sean k said:


> hi i cannot seem to get a better picture as them seem to come out blury.
> what age would a male develop the buldge at??
> 
> as i really hope its a female.



Another alternative is to buy a 10-20X jewellers loupe (ebay have some) and put the crestie in a clean cricket tub, put the lid on it, and hold it up in some good light and have a look for pores yourself. They appear between the back legs, just above the vent and will look like little dark dots in the middle of the scales. Here is a good picture of the pores, highlighted in this pic. Courtesy of Andrew Gilpin from Repashy forums.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*pores*

do the pores mean the crested is a female or a male???

thanks


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

the males have pores


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks i will try and have a look


----------

